# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Funny sports signs

## Trinnity

Seriously....these are funny.




poor thing...




http://bleacherreport.com/articles/9...ns-of-all-time

----------


## Trinnity

Here's a couple more:


dedicated, but not dumb

----------


## Trinnity

Anyone else have any funny sports pics or signs?

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

mebbe she should have spelled out "blue jays" ?  :Laugh:

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

